# Good News For P Terribilis



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Endangered poison dart frog gets sanctuary in Colombia


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

great, hope that forest guardian knows what hes doing.
great frog though!


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Good news! 
Did anyone happen to catch the latest episode of Gold Rush? They showed that same mining process in Guyana...dispicable.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

This is good news.
Terribilis has been facing a bit of trouble between habitat loss, pollution, and chytrid fungus.
It hasn't been facing as much trouble as some other dart frogs, but it's still marked as endangered.
This protected area could really help the species.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Good news! Great article and thanks for sharing.


----------

